# Germany's first crowd-movie: CASCADEUR RELOADED



## duke811 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hello dear DBSTalk community!

I would like to introduce our effort to produce an international action-adventure feature film: TOGETHER with the creative input of the interested web community. This is a German crowd-sourcing project, but we want to share and to produce it with the whole world, and we will shoot it in English language, because this is the best language for genre films.

Pre Production begins NOW!

Who wants to work with us, who wants to give input to this challenge?
We have already built up a reputation with our adventure movie "CASCADEUR - THE AMBER CHAMBER" (1998), which you can watch for free at 



 (sorry, only in German language. We are working on subtitles!). It is a tribute to Indiana Jones and Tomb Raider. We also aroused attention with "AS FAR AS MY FEET WILL CARRY ME" (2001), an epic adventure drama.

We are looking forward to discuss your ideas and to answer your questions!

Our website: http://www.cascadeur.de/wordpress/crowd-movie-in-english/

Greetings
Duke


----------

